# Winery/Vineyard name



## jrock7106 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am thinking about naming my farm/wine/vineyard and want to know if anyone else has a name... and what it is.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2010)

You should surely name your winery! I dont have a winery or a farm so I dont need a name.


----------



## deboard (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have an official winery, just a home winery, but my wife has named it "Chateau DeBoard". I thought about calling it Spring Island Winery after the road we live on, but Chateau DeBoard can stay if we move, so that's nice.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really have a winery but I do make wine in the hall closet so I call my winery "Hall Closet Reserve". Laurie


----------



## gregmg (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine is Goldmine Mountain Cellars. The name comes from a small nearby peak.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

I named mine running wolf winery just because I wanted to be able to have a recognizable label on my bottles and just for sheets and giggles. Well low and behold didn't I accidental run into a place in Arcade New York that uses that name, except they have an e on the end of wolf (running wolfe winery). Now the real funny part. My last name has an e on it and I dropped it for the winery name. Oh well I bought some souvenir glasses from them and I don't ever plan on selling my stuff.


----------



## deboardfam (May 19, 2010)

I label my bottles "DeBoard Family Winery"


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 19, 2010)

HEY! Dis' boards being taken over by de boards! 

I don't have a commercial winery, but I label my stuff "Brix Yard Winery". I also have a Brittany Spaniel named Brix, and she owns the yard, so it seems fitting.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Lon, she owns the yard or your heart? I have a feeling your heart is a lot larger than your yard when it comes to that beautiful dog. 

ps...I'm sure glad her name isn't Skeeter


----------



## deboard (May 20, 2010)

Chateau DeBoard, my wife came up with it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 20, 2010)

I've been playing around with my Microsoft works trying to make some labels and haven't really done well yet.
I personally want something that would catch your eye and stick in your head.
The few I have labeled for laughs when I gave to friends I called THE MYAKKA CITY WHYNO.
My mother wasn't to impressed, but it's hard to make her understand at 81 the idea of it being funny. She immediately thinks of an old bum walking around with a bottle of MD 20 20 when she thinks wineo.


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

those are some good ones! i love the hall closet reserve, lol...and brix is sure a cutie! i guess we're on the cusp of official, lol. my husband is a farmer, so we're already "toon farms". i have ordered vidal blanc vines for spring delivery, so IF it ever goes that far, it will be "toon farms vineyard". 
this first (ever) batch of lambrusco is going to be "cougar ridge red"...purely 4personal consumption, lol!


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

I named mine Oak Circle. It's basically the name of the street that I grew up on. Figured it's fitting since my dad has made his own wine there for years.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2011)

Our home winery name is D & O Wine Cellars. The D & O stand for Doug and Olesia. Going ot be placing an order for custom corks. Going with the 1+1's as recommended by others here.


----------

